# Intro Aikido Videos



## Zyaga (Jan 22, 2009)

Somebody may have posted something similar to this already, so sorry if this seems to be a repeat.

I'm not just looking for _good_ Aikido videos. I'm looking for good _intro _Aikido videos.

I've just recently started attending an Aikido dojo and will pick up what I need there, but I love having videos over the very basics so I can try to correct things even while at home. I do this even years after I've gotten use to a move, technique, etc.

Anyway, I'm looking for videos that cover some of these topics(or all, at best):


Rolls
Break falls
Knee-walk
Basic Techniques
Core Principles("Sphericity", Leading, Centralization, etc)
I prefer videos that not only show how to do something, they also give tips, talk about why it works, why you should use it, etc. 
I've got a good book on Aikido already, but for certain things, videos are a lot easier for me to learn from.

Anyone know of anything worth mentioning?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 4, 2009)

Are these helpful?


----------

